# Kite T Check?



## Bobuki (Sep 26, 2013)

As was suggested, I'm splitting up my guesses for some of the birds I have.
This one is hard to see, but his feathers are really dark brown with light bronze edging on each feather.
His head feathers look amazing! Looks like bronze grizzle.

Mother is black and dad is what looks like an ash yellow with grizzle.

Is Kite a possibility or what do you think he is?


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

Heterozygous recessive red may cause that.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

How old is this bird. as many blacks in baby feather will havw some bronzing in there feather tips until the moult it out,


----------



## Bobuki (Sep 26, 2013)

It is a young bird. Six months old.
I'll try to get some better pictures. It gets dark so early these days


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

I'd think just t-pattern and hetro recessive red


----------



## Bobuki (Sep 26, 2013)

Can you explain t pattern?
Ive not gotten to the patterns video
Thanks for your input!


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

The video is 4 mins long


----------



## Bobuki (Sep 26, 2013)

Here's a picture of his wing.
I love this pattern. Looks so cool. Will he grow out of it you think?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, he will grow out of it. It's really pretty though.


----------

